# Blade: Trinity (2004)



## Tabitha (Jun 25, 2002)

*Blade News - Third Film & Possible TV series*

Found this info on www.scifi.com/scifiwire



> *Blade Slices Into TV Series? *
> 
> David S. Goyer, writer of the two Blade feature films, told SCI FI Wire that he is pitching a TV series based on the franchise, to begin airing after a proposed third film is complete. "I just had my first meeting with the television department at New Line, and we were kicking around different ideas," Goyer said in an interview. "It's premature for me to talk about it, but there are two separate directions we're thinking of going in."
> 
> Goyer said that the actor who will portray the TV version of the vampire hunter Blade would depend on the concept New Line chooses. Wesley Snipes plays the half-human Daywalker in the movies. "I want to make sure that the Blade TV show is a separate entity from the Blade films so that it's not just a lower-budget version of the films," Goyer said. "I want to do something that's different and fresh and unique and will give people a reason to tune in. I'm not sure if that means a prequel to the Blade movies, going with a much younger Blade, or the converse, a much older [character]. And there's another approach that we're thinking about that would be much more radical than that." Blade III is currently in development.


Can our tv screens cope with another vampire-based tv show?  I think perhaps just maybe.  I never really read the comic books, but I gather they were fairly long-running.  more than enough source material to work with.
Some questions I might have would be:  WHo would they cast?  What actor might you like to see in the role?  Would any of the characters carry over into the series?


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 12, 2002)

Blade III is definitely a go, and everyone's favourite Bros twin is back too.
From www.scifi.com/scifiwire :

Goss Back In Blade III 

Luke Goss, who played the villainous reaper Jared Nomak in Blade II, told the Teletext Web site that he will return for the anticipated Blade IIIâ€”even though his character perished at the end of the vampire sequel. "I don't know how I reappear in the movie," Goss told the site. "It's possible I emerge from the embryos that you see at the end of Blade II. I'd like to appear in less makeup."

Goss added, "Writer David Goyer is thinking about a Planet of the Apes-type of twist. It's very, very interesting." Goss said that star Wesley Snipes will also return as the vampire killer. "Wes has his own agenda," Goss said. "I want to make Blade III; he wants Blade to get laid."

Goss also said that he is seeking a part in Angelina Jolie's upcoming Tomb Raider 2. "Director Jan de Bont wants me, but it's down to scheduling," he said.


----------



## Diamond9697 (Sep 25, 2002)

I think Whistler would have to carry over but it would depend on what happens in the third movie too.  As for casting, that would be a difficult question.  It would depend on what concept they decide to go with I would think.  I'll have to give that some serious thought.


----------



## Evolution (Mar 20, 2004)

*Blade 3*

*Wow...*

Has anyone else seen the new screenshots of the new Blade 3 film.  It looks totally awesome.

Blade has to join forces with a band of vampire killers called the Nightstalkers to stop an all out vampire apocalypse.  He also has the help of Whistler's daughter Abigail (Jessica Beil).  From what i've seen so far the special effects are second to none, if you thought the second film was good...well your in for a big big surprise.

 Post more info. soon.


----------



## erickad71 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Blade: Trinity*

Does anyone out there watch the Blade movies? If so, have you seen the new trailer for the newest one? 

Here is a link to it...just thought I would share.  

http://www.apple.com/trailers/newline/blade_trinity/trailer/trailer_lg.html


----------



## The Master™ (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Blade: Trinity*

i don't think it will be as good as the first... that was good...

has anyone read any of the marvel comics containing blade??? are they that dark???


----------



## The Master™ (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Blade: Trinity*

okay, just watched the trailer... RYAN REYNOLDS??? damn, never been able to take him seriously since be was berg in two guys and a girl!!!

oh well, guess i'll have to watch it to find out...


----------



## Leto (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Blade: Trinity*



			
				The Master™ said:
			
		

> i don't think it will be as good as the first... that was good...
> 
> has anyone read any of the marvel comics containing blade??? are they that dark???


Just one featuring Blade in the second or the third Gambit series (By Nicieza), the character was gloomy yes. and the few Blade I went through at my comic shop was in the same tone. Now, what is this way first or is it recent due to the movies I can't tell.


----------



## Silk (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Blade: Trinity*

I'm really looking forward to watching it i enjoyed both of the others, the first was the best obviously, and the action sequences are always cool and make me wish I'd been forced to learn martial arts as a kid!!


----------



## Circus Cranium (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Blade: Trinity*

I can't wait. I think it comes out this Thursday. Those films are good fun, and I like the way they shoot some of the city scenery in kind of a blue filter to give it that comic book feel.


----------



## AmonRa (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Blade: Trinity*

tbh i prefered the second one, that might be the better speciel effects though :s but some of the fight scenes in b2 were excellent, for example the one where they r all in masks, infront of the big light thing


----------



## Neon (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Blade: Trinity*

I watched and enjoyed Blade Trinity.  Ryan Reynolds was pretty good in it too because of the comic relief he added.... he also apparently added a lot of muscle weight for the movie.  I would say it isn't as good as the 2nd Blade installment, but still a good one to see.


----------



## rune (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Blade: Trinity*

I'll probably wait until it comes out on DVD then buy it     I have the other two in my collection.  I quite enjoy them, and it's got nothing to do with men running around in black leather


----------



## The Master™ (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Blade: Trinity*

rune, i think we can safely say, YOU LIAR!!! 

I have the first one on VHS, the second one just doesn't appeal... though i was a little surprised to see danny john jules (cat from red dwarf) in it... and not the least bit surprised about ron pearlman as a maniac psycho!!! 

wonder if we'll see spider-man making an appearance...


----------



## 1711 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Blade: Trinity*

sorry folks but i have seen blade trinity or should that be travesty both on big screen and dvd and it sucked both times.ryan russel as hannibal the hairdresser king did not prvide comic relief. he was a nauseating unfunny wise guy who should have known when to just shut up and take a thrashing.dont know why this film was called blade anything as his appearances were without charisma or any presence. i can only hope that it was called trinity to divorce it from the other 2 and that blade 3 is yet to come but i fear that david goyer has ruined the franchise for ever and the word just out is that following this turkey he is to write direct and produce the new flash movie for warner brothers arghhhh


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Blade: Trinity*

Hi 1711, and welcome to the chronicles network.


----------



## DNSimmons (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Blade: Trinity*

I agree with 1711, thought I have never been a fan of blade. for many reasons. As a vampire fan, I hate movies that feature weak vampires, and I'm sorry ppl, but there's something wrong about humans beating up vampires. And I am fully aware of Blade having all of the vampires strength and none of their weaknesses. But I do believe a bullet should do him in just fine. Also, should blade be stronger than older vampires. But here's the problem with that, older vampires are weak, even to the point where the so-called mutated vampires insulted them buy yanking out their teeth before they forced them to stand for the sun rise.


The only blade I liked was Blade two, because blade actually had a formidable enemy.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Blade: Trinity*

Matt Goss? Formidable? hehehehehehehe
I've not read the books, but i was disapointed with the first film. they seemed to loose the expected graphic darkness in favour of hollywood glistening black. The second was better, although relied to heavily on cg. I'll watch the third when it comes out on Sky, but not bother to get my own copy.
One point thats been bugging me though, after 911 Snipes supposedly gave up the movie game to become a professional body guard. so much for good intentions i see


----------



## rune (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Blade: Trinity*

I finally got to watch this when I hired it out last weekend.  What can I say, it was OK but not a patch on the first too


----------



## Alia (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Blade: Trinity*

I've watched all three Blade movies... Loved the first one, second one was interesting and the third was different...  I felt that Dracula in this movie was weak.  I wasn't impress with his character at all.  But overall the new characters introduced, the fighting and the swords were awesome! 
I did love the men in black leather... I'll admit it Rune, I'm not bashful!


----------



## Eradius Lore (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Blade: Trinity*

Blade films are great i just love the way he stays so cool when he is stabbing a sword through a vampires heart, or shooting silver stakes at them.


----------



## rune (May 16, 2005)

*Re: Blade: Trinity*



			
				Alia said:
			
		

> I've watched all three Blade movies... Loved the first one, second one was interesting and the third was different... I felt that Dracula in this movie was weak. I wasn't impress with his character at all. But overall the new characters introduced, the fighting and the swords were awesome!
> I did love the men in black leather... I'll admit it Rune, I'm not bashful!


 
A man with attitude in black leather!  Well what more could a woman ask for   
The Matrix series is another of my favourites


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 16, 2005)

*Re: Blade: Trinity*



			
				rune said:
			
		

> A man with attitude in black leather!  Well what more could a woman ask for



*eyes his 3 black leather coats*


----------



## Alia (May 16, 2005)

*Re: Blade: Trinity*



> *eyes his 3 black leather coats*


  Are they anything like Blades with the hole in the back for the sword?  Or... are they elastic waist length that zip up the front?


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 16, 2005)

*Re: Blade: Trinity*

One is a black suade jacket, one it a 3/4 length coat and the other is a full length black coat like the one worm by blade, but without the daft hole


----------



## GOLLUM (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Blade: Trinity*

HMM.. doesn't sound like No 3. is all that good and it comes out on DVD this week in OZ GRRR...

UM.. maybe I could wait out the front of my video store for some kid to get his copy and then steal it from him WHAHAA!!!!


----------



## LadyFel (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Blade: Trinity*

It isn't a really BAD film...It's just nowhere near as good as the first two...




SPOILER WARNING...

The good guys were too cliched, and the bad guys...The girl who played Danica both phisically and behaviourwise just seemed to scream out 'they couldn't get Fairuza Balk', the guy who plays Drake, the true, original Dracula, was too clean cut looking...I say any more I'll give away the ending so I'll just shut up now...


----------

